# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Microsoft выложила для скачивания Windows Vista beta 2

## SDA

Компания Microsoft выложила для скачивания всеми желающими вторую бета-версию Windows Vista beta 2 в виде ISO-образа установочного диска.

Новая операционная система представлена в вариантах на трех языках - английском, немецком и японском, и в двух разновидностях - для 32- и 64-битных систем. Операционную систему Windows Vista beta 2 можно скачать и установить совершенно бесплатно, но работать она будет ограниченное время - до 1 июня 2007 года.

Скачать http://download.windowsvista.com/dl/...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Мда...

----------


## Geser

Блин, закрыли прямой доступ. У кого-то есть там логин? А то мне лень регистрироваться

----------


## aintrust

Да они, похоже, пока что вообще прикрыли закачку:

_We are currently experiencing a high level of demand and cannot process your request at this time._

Логин там никакой не нужен. После регистрации даются несколько прямых (и не очень прямых  :Smiley: , т.е через downloader от Akamai) ссылок на разные версии, одна из которых (для 32-битной англоязычной версии) была здесь опубликована. Так что ждем-с... или же в p2p - там все ок  :Smiley: 

PS. Не факт, однако, что ссылки потом не поменяют.

----------


## Terry

> Минимальные требования системы Windows Vista
> 
> Современный процессор (с тактовой частотой как минимум 800МГц1).
> 512 МБ оперативной памяти.
> Графический процессор, совместимый с пакетом DirectX 9.





> Минимальные требования для установки Windows Vista Premium
> 
> 32-разрядный (x86) или 64-разрядный (x64) процессор с тактовой частотой 1 ГГц1.
> 1 ГБ оперативной памяти. 
> Графический процессор с поддержкой интерфейса Windows Aero2.
> 128 МБ видеопамяти. 
> Жесткий диск емкостью 40 Гб с 15 Гб свободного дискового пространства.
> Дисковод для DVD-дисков3.
> Возможность вывода аудиосигнала.
> Доступ в Интернет


 Я так поглядел ... у нас в офисе (казалось бы АйТишная компания) нужно поменять 80% машин, что бы хоть как то со скрипом использовать Висту.

----------


## anton_dr

> Я так поглядел ... у нас в офисе (казалось бы АйТишная компания) нужно поменять 80% машин, что бы хоть как то со скрипом использовать Висту.


Аналогично. И в оставшиеся 20% добавить - где памяти, где видео. И мы еще более IT-шная - продажей этих самых компов занимаемся...  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Мда, мне Вам печально говорить, но у нас компьютеры которые не удовлетворяют этим требованиям можно найти только в музее.

----------


## anton_dr

Нет, а ты скажи - зачем нам мощные компы? если и эти удовлетворяют нас? Офису и 1С в терминале пня3 1000 - за глаза хватит. И всякие поновее ставили, только из-за отсутствия достаточного количества старой техники. Нафика?

----------


## Geser

В теории многих удовлетворила бы лошадь. Расходов намного меньше. Но все покупают автомобили  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Лошади нужен постоянный уход. Автомобиль, законсервированный на зиму, есть не просит.

----------


## Xen

Странно. Слабая машина у разработчика - это нонсенс.

----------


## Terry

Ну, вот например у нас год назад для FrontOffice прикупили 20 DELL'овских рабочих станций (Cel 2.4, 512Mb RAM, 80HDD, Video on board). Так вот, на них Vista если и пойдёт, то с ооооччччень большим скрипом.
 Понимаю ваши возражения в стиле "а чё такие слабые машины". Сразу упреждаю: Для менеджеров и продажников мощнее и не надо (по крайней мере не надо было).
 А теперь получается, что ты можешь ничего толком на компе не делать (в смысле не нагружать систему), и всё равно у тебя должен быть двухъядерный 3 ГГц проц, 128 Мб видео с ускорителем нормальным, гиг памяти и немерянно места на винте.
 Жуть  :Sad:

----------


## maXmo

> Странно. Слабая машина у разработчика - это нонсенс.


на 128 метрах хрюшка с вс2003, иис, мсде, асп.нет нормально летает.
Хотя согласен, Оракл с жабой там смогут разве что _стоять_  :Smiley:

----------

